# Using a weightlifting belt



## Frenchie (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello everyone,

When I started training for real, my coach told me that a belt was useless and I should strengthen my back without it.
Than POB told me that my coach was an idiot and I should buy one.

So now I received a 10mm Forever Lever Belt a few weeks ago.
It was stiff as hell but I softened it a bit with my hands before using it for the first (and only till now) time.
I tried it when I was supposed to test my max for deadlift. That shit was still so stiff, I am sure it could have cut into my skin.

Now my question is when and how to use it ?
I read this article that gave me only a partial answer : how to wear it. ^^"
Now I know there are pretty knowledgeable guys here who could give me their opinion on what's in mentioned in the article as the "debate" on when to use it.

I have seen people use it on squat and deadlift, I tried it on squat it was more of a pain in the ass (the back actually) than a help.

*So, on which exercises should I wear a belt ?
And on what rep range ? Or does it depend on another criteria ?*

Thank you.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 16, 2017)

I didn't read the article, but this is more a matter of personal preference and opinion than exact science.  If ten people respond, you'll probably get ten different answers.

I wear my belt when typically working 75-80% of 1 RM range and up, for deadlifts, squat, and standing OHP.


----------



## Milo (Jan 16, 2017)

It will hurt. Don't be a baby. You'll get used to it. 
You don't need it wicked tight. Just snug. The rest of the support should come from your bracing. Don't breathe into your stomach like many say. That's only half of the belt coverage. Imagine breathing into your entire core with 360 degrees coverage. Like filling up a donut. Your sides and back should be flexing into the belt as well.
As far as when to use, that's personal preference I suppose.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 16, 2017)

New inzer belts make me bleed around my rib area. Battle wounds. Lol. It will soften up a little bit over time or u can file down the edges where its bothering u. It won't screw with the integrity of the belt if u do. 

I've been trying to wear my belt less and less these days to strengthen my core up a little more. I go by how my body feels and adjust accordingly. If I'm sore or tired and form is breaking down early I'll throw the belt on. Just be smart with it, don't be the guy that gets out of his car and walks into the gym with his belt on and goes straight to cable flies


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 16, 2017)

Milo said:


> It will hurt. Don't be a baby. You'll get used to it.
> You don't need it wicked tight. Just snug. The rest of the support should come from your bracing. Don't breathe into your stomach like many say. That's only half of the belt coverage. Imagine breathing into your entire core with 360 degrees coverage. Like filling up a donut. Your sides and back should be flexing into the belt as well.
> As far as when to use, that's personal preference I suppose.



#inb4POBsayshecantfindthecoremuscle


----------



## Milo (Jan 16, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> #inb4POBsayshecantfindthecoremuscle


I can't find my girl's G spot but that doesn't mean it ain't there.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 16, 2017)

My take on going beltless vs wearing a belt:

I have done both. I  just went beltless from April 2016 till just recently. I can tell you after many years of squatting with a belt it was not easy going beltless. I had to lower the weight considerably until I adapted to squatting without it.  

What I've learned: I can tell you without a doubt from my observation and experience of training beltless for 9 months that training WITH a belt allows me to perform much better than without it. I am able to move more weight, and I am able to perform more reps  with higher weight. Better performance, = better gains in both strength and mass. Whether I was training with max effort ( 85% or higher of 1rm) or whether I was training for reps, I performed better. Another thing I realized with the belt I was less fatigued at the end of my workout while training with the belt vs  beltless. My recommendation from my recent experience? Wear your belt for most of your workout. Overall you'll perform better. 

As for how to wear your belt. It's more of a comfort level. Imo. Over time as you play with height and angles you'll figure it out. 
How tight? Find the tightest notch to were you can still take a whole breath. 

Seek.


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2017)

On the big 3; I put it on with 135 lbs and tighten as I go.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 17, 2017)

You may, over time, find that your preference changes as well.  I used a belt for many years, then no belt for the past 15 years at least.  Recently had some knee and back issues that were affecting my squat, bought a lever belt from Schieck, corrected the problem almost over night.  IMO use your belt when you want to.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jan 17, 2017)

im no where near you guys level, but I've never used a belt! Now that I'm older and really interested in getting strong,  going to give one a try!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2017)

Beat the shit out of that belt. It can take a couple months to get it broken in.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 17, 2017)

Run it over with your truck a few times.......seriously


----------



## Dakinilvr (Jan 20, 2017)

The belts main function is to increase intra-abdominal pressure. If your sport is lifting there is not much reason to not wear a belt.

I can see the argument that if you are squatting for football then maybe you don't want to increase intra-abdominal pressure above what you will have on the field to be more sport specific in your training but I am not really sure.


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 5, 2018)

I only put a belt on a heavy 90% series of Max Squats and Deadlifts


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 5, 2018)

Just don't be that guy at the gym who wears it for crunches.


----------

